

Ask HN: HN for medicine students or doctors - csomar

Hi Fellow HNers,
I'm looking for a discussion forum like HN (quality and also quantity) about medicine. I have been looking for a while but failed to find out.<p>Please post what you know is worthwhile. Thanks.
======
itg
the only active site I can think of is studentdoctornetwork. they have some
subforums related to what you are talking about but aren't as busy as hn.

------
logjam
Are you talking about a site that discusses the practice of medicine, or more
the business of medicine?

I'm not aware of any large sites that discuss either in a format similar to
HN.

~~~
csomar
I would be interested in both. I'm here talking about Medicine in general.

